# Rear Bumper....help!!!



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Looking for suggestions! Opened up the garage door, and WHAM! the inside garage door handle gave my rear bumper a dent and some scratches....

Can I have PDR (paintless dent repair) done on (I'm assuming) the plastic bumper? If not, I'll have to replace it. Any suggestions?!? Thank so much!!


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Sounds to me like PDR is not an option, but alas, I am not a body and fender guy. PDR works on steel panels only and it is in fact most amazing. Our bumper covers are made of urethane (or something like it) If is not torn it can be repared by any competent body shop. Too bad.... I feel your pain. Good Luck.


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

Doh!

I think you're stuck with taking it to a body shop. I've heard they can fix it, but it costs as much as a replacement.

I guess you could always get this:


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Thanks! I just don't know what the body shop'll say....

There's dents, scratches, one puncture, and one small crack...


----------

